# New York to Portland Maine questions



## famcruisefun (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello

I hope I am posting in the right place - just found this forum and I'm hoping to get some help from all of you who know Amtrak so well.

My son is trying to plan a weekend trip from New York City where he lives and works - to Portland Maine.

I have two questions - first is whether the bus service is typically on time. I'm mainly worried about picking a return trip that takes him via bus from Portland to Boston (with only ~30 min between planned bus arrival and bus departure) and he's worried that with traffic the bus might be late. Anyone with experience on this?

Other question involves the other option - train the whole way with the self transfer between Back Bay and North Station. What experience do people have with that?

He's trying to find the way with the least possibility of complications.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 19, 2012)

The self transfer option is the easiest. At Back Bay, get off train and turn right, walk less than 100 feet (all in the station), get on the orange Line for 6 or 7 stops to north station. Transit time is 12 minutes.


----------



## smee (Aug 19, 2012)

I just did the drive from Bangor, ME to the Bronx and I wouldn't do the bus if I were you. Between construction and the possibility of a car accident that 30 minute window will be blown rather quickly.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 19, 2012)

I recently did the trip by train with the self transfer and had no problems ( and I have been known to be directionally challenged :lol: )


----------



## HeadingNorth (Aug 19, 2012)

I made the trip in July and had no trouble either. As far as the self-transfer goes, if you have a lot of luggage or don't want to deal with the T, just get off at South Station (the stop after Back Bay and the end of the line from New York) and it's only a short cab ride to North Station--I think it was maybe 10 minutes and $12 or so each way. When connecting between trains, Amtrak generally allows lots of time (an hour or more).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait, I'm confused. Does Amtrak run beses from Portland to Boston, then _more_ buses BOS-NYP? Or is the OP talking about familiar old Greyhound and friends (bus partners)?


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 20, 2012)

About buses:

Concord Coach runs excellent bus service between South Station in Boston and the Portland Transportation Center, which is also the Amtrak station for the Downeaster.

I have taken this bus in both directions many times and NEVER been more than 5 minutes off schedule. Most often it is nearly exactly on time despite traffic and road construction. It is probably the most reliable public transportation service I have ever used.

The coaches are very new, always clean, there's free wifi that works, and a movie. I much prefer trains to buses, but as buses go the Concord Coach ones are very good.

http://www.concordcoachlines.com/

As far as transferring from Amtrak South Station to the Downeaster leaving from North Station... the other posts are accurate. I will add that, as much as i like riding the Downeaster, the bus option from BOS to Portland is much more convenient, quicker, and runs much more often than the Downeaster. I generally begin and end all my LD train trips with the bus to and from Portland to Boston.


----------



## famcruisefun (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the great answers. My son has been leaning toward the bus option - fewer transfers just seems less complicated to him - but all of the info is very helpful as there is hope that he will make the trip more than once. I had read good things about Concord Coach - but hadn't been able to find any info about the bus/train connection. Great to hear a good report on the whole experience.

Is the connection from the train to the bus in Boston pretty clearly marked? Some train stations I've been in are great about guiding you to where you need to be - others, not so wonderful.

Thanks again for all of the great info - happy travels to all!


----------



## lo2e (Aug 20, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Does Amtrak run beses from Portland to Boston, then _more_ buses BOS-NYP? Or is the OP talking about familiar old Greyhound and friends (bus partners)?


Amtrak itself does not run buses in the northeast. It would be private bus companies that handle POR-BOS and BOS-NYC.



famcruisefun said:


> Is the connection from the train to the bus in Boston pretty clearly marked? Some train stations I've been in are great about guiding you to where you need to be - others, not so wonderful.


I think it is pretty clearly marked, but the basic idea is once you come off the train and get to the start of the platform, turn LEFT (though I can't remember if it's before the doors to get into the station or after). There will be a passageway to the bus terminal and it should be pretty easy from that point.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 20, 2012)

lo2e said:


> 1345470187[/url]' post='388335']
> 
> 
> famcruisefun said:
> ...


That is correct, both the trains and buses use South Station, but different parts of the station. From the LEFT of the platform (right side from inside), turn left to the bus terminal next door and follow the signs.


----------



## TCRT (Aug 20, 2012)

To add to what the_traveler has said, it's useful to remember that the platform for Track 1 at South Station doubles as the walkway between the bus station (which is built above the tracks) and the train station (which is at the end of the tracks).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 20, 2012)

famcruisefun said:


> Thank you all for the great answers. My son has been leaning toward the bus option - fewer transfers just seems less complicated to him - but all of the info is very helpful as there is hope that he will make the trip more than once. I had read good things about *Concord Coach* - but hadn't been able to find any info about the bus/train connection. Great to hear a good report on the whole experience.
> 
> Is the connection from the train to the bus in Boston pretty clearly marked? Some train stations I've been in are great about guiding you to where you need to be - others, not so wonderful.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the great info - happy travels to all!


If it's cheap and it's Concord Coach, then you're set! I do hope he does not get one of those displeasing X3-45 buses though!


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 20, 2012)

Last time I rode CC, it was about $20 one-way Boston to Portland, and round trip was $35. Photo ID required.

Info about platforms is accurate.


----------



## famcruisefun (Aug 20, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> famcruisefun said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the great answers. My son has been leaning toward the bus option - fewer transfers just seems less complicated to him - but all of the info is very helpful as there is hope that he will make the trip more than once. I had read good things about *Concord Coach* - but hadn't been able to find any info about the bus/train connection. Great to hear a good report on the whole experience.
> ...


Continued thanks to all for the replies. I think he should be able to find his way to the bus just fine - good to have a general idea where it is.

Question about the type of bus - is there any way to know if you'll get a Concord Coach vs a "displeasing X3-45" ahead of time? I'm guessing checking the CC schedule would help - which I did - and it appears there is a CC scheduled for the time he will be traveling - or could it still be and X3-45 (whatever that is)?


----------



## famcruisefun (Aug 28, 2012)

One last (I hope) question regarding this trip. If the Amtrak ticket my son purchased is for the whole trip - train from Penn Station to Boston, then bus from Boston to Portland - when he goes to Penn Station and prints his tickets - they will include a ticket for the bus as well as the train - right? He's going to be on a very tight schedule getting from work to Penn Station Friday - so it would be great if there were no surprises when he prints tickets.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gswager (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes. You will be issue a ticket with a scan (e-ticket) which is good for any trip(s) under one reservation.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 29, 2012)

famcruisefun said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > famcruisefun said:
> ...


Sorry ofr the late reply, but if you still care I will clarify that Concord Coach does operate the X3-45 in addition to other coaches. I don't think bus companies release the equipment planned so I don't know which runs are operated by which buses. I guess just hope for the best.

The reason I don't like te X3-45 is due to curved sidewalls which make the bus feel claustrophobic and poor window positioning which make the bus uncomfortable even if they are covered. These windows also make the bus less safe IMO.


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 29, 2012)

No because the itinerary includes a bus connection I believe it will still get old paper value tickets issued. Just stop at a Quik Trak machine in Penn Station and put a credit card in and the correct document will be issued by the macine.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 29, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> famcruisefun said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


That's funny. I've ridden Concord Coach probably 20 times and never noticed a difference in coaches. I have no idea what the numbers X3-45 mean. I have never been on one where I felt any less safe than any other one. Claustrophobic? Nothing at all like ANY airliner I have ever been on.

It is not as though I am an unobservant person. But they have ALL been clean, on time, and quiet. They don't let you talk on cellphones on the bus, I wish Amtrak was that way. As far as essential communications regarding your travel and arrival etc, texting works just fine.

To the OP (original poster), have no fear or other worries about the coach trip Boston-Portland. A piece of cake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I like riding the train, but from Boston to Portland I can go either way with the bus or the train. Concord Coach is awesome as far as buses go. Now the Downeaster has business class really cheap and I would take that over the bus if you don't mind spending a little bit more. In BC on the Downeaster they treat you right. Coach on the Downeaster vs Concord Coach, I could go either way depending on schedules.


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 29, 2012)

Guest said:


> I like riding the train, but from Boston to Portland I can go either way with the bus or the train. Concord Coach is awesome as far as buses go. Now the Downeaster has business class really cheap and I would take that over the bus if you don't mind spending a little bit more. In BC on the Downeaster they treat you right. Coach on the Downeaster vs Concord Coach, I could go either way depending on schedules.


I'd much rather be on the Downeaster, and when I am just going to Boston it is the way to go. But when I am making an Amtrak connection, the bus is much more convenient since it runs so much more often than the Downeaster, every hour in fact for most of the day - both coming to and from Boston.

The Downeaster is a lovely train with a great cafe car and nice scenery, especially going though some towns that the interstate 295/95 (bus) gets not a glimpse of. The extra 20 minutes or so mean nothing to me when just going to Boston. And the price is very close, last winter they had a special that was a few dollars cheaper than the bus.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 30, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > famcruisefun said:
> ...


I did not say that an X3-45 would be dirtier, less on-time, and louder. But I've taken buses that have a noticable difference from X3-45s. The X3-45 is not less safe when there is no accident, but when there is one it will be wose than some other buses.

An X3-45 is not the worst, but I don't want to cause more confusion by pointing out tons of bus types and comparing. I've ridden most bus types in the US and know about them but I don't know that much considering I don't know much about foreign buses at all.


----------



## lo2e (Aug 30, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The X3-45 is not less safe when there is no accident, but when there is one it will be wose than some other buses.


I'm not disbelieving what you're saying, but I would be interested in specifics on this. Do you have a link?


----------



## famcruisefun (Sep 3, 2012)

Again - many thanks to all for your great answers to my questions. My son made the trip this weekend - took the train from NY to Boston on Friday and I picked him up in Boston (change of plans last minute).

I'm writing again just to mention how today went for the return trip. He took Concord Coach from Portland to South Station. He bought his ticket for the bus and train together from Amtrak - purchased for one price and got two printed tickets at the kiosk before leaving - one for the bus, one for the train - but purchased as a unit ("connecting" service).

The Portland Transportation center was great - and the bus ride was fine - but despite loading and leaving on time, they arrived in Boston about 30 min late. Unfortunately, the layover time was 35 min, and by the time my son got off of the bus and over to the train portion of South Station (at a run directly from one place to the next) - the train he was supposed to connect with had left. He went immediately to the Amtrak window - and they were able to get him onto a train that left just over an hour later - but it cost him $40 more for the change.

Seems to me that in the case of a connecting flight that is late and as such causes you to miss the next leg of your journey - the airline puts you on the next flight they can - and there isn't a charge to you for any difference in cost for that flight. This isn't the case with Amtrak we've learned - which is rather disappointing. It wasn't my son's fault that the bus that he purchased with his train ticket to connect him with his train, was late. I could understand if we had purchased the bus ticket on our own and had booked things too close and he missed the train. But this bus/train combo are sold together so one assumes the connection will be made or Amtrak would get you onto the next available train without requiring you to pay the difference for the last minute purchase.

I'm not sure if we missed some fine print regarding missing the connection - we'll be better informed for next time. And $40 isn't a huge amount of money - but it's significant in the eyes of a college student on a budget.

Wondering if anyone knows if what I've described is standard policy - or if maybe the ticket agent my son dealt with didn't understand the situation and charged him when he shouldn't have. If any of you have any experience with this - I'd love to hear. I'd like us to be better informed the next time.

Thank you again for great helpful information.

Happy travels!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2012)

:hi: Im not positive that Amtrak Guarantees the connection in Boston since there is less than an hour between the Bus Arrival and the Departure of the Train? :unsure: He'll need to call Amtrak @ 1-800-USA-RAIL and ask for an Agent and discuss this with them, perhaps one of our other members knows the "Official Policy" on this but lately it seems like Amtrak Agents have been "winging it" and just making up lots of their own rulings!  Please let us know what he finds out??


----------



## gswager (Sep 3, 2012)

Some bus (plural) are not guarantee such as Greyhound and maybe Concord. It depends on the bus number. I think if it is 7xxx or 8xxx, then it's not guarantee. However, I'm not really sure. Hopefully other posters will post it for us.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 4, 2012)

I did not realize that if you buy both your bus ticket and train ticket from Amtrak on the same itinerary they still won't guarantee them based on some arbitrary number code. That seems like some pretty important information to have. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 4, 2012)

Famcruise,

That should have been a guaranteed connection, unless you guys did the booking through the multi-city option. But if you booked it via Amtrak.com without clicking on the multi-city option, then that would be a guaranteed connection and there should have been no price increase since Amtrak through its partner Concord Coach blew the connection.

Your son needs to call up Amtrak at the 800 number, say Agent when Julie answers, once he gets an agent he should request a transfer to Customer Service. These are the only people who can help him at this point, regular agents cannot. They should be able to look things up and arrange a refund of that $40.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 4, 2012)

gswager said:


> Some bus (plural) are not guarantee such as Greyhound and maybe Concord. It depends on the bus number. I think if it is 7xxx or 8xxx, then it's not guarantee. However, I'm not really sure. Hopefully other posters will post it for us.





Texas Sunset said:


> I did not realize that if you buy both your bus ticket and train ticket from Amtrak on the same itinerary they still won't guarantee them based on some arbitrary number code. That seems like some pretty important information to have. Thanks for the heads up.


Never heard that one before.

On the other hand, the 7,000 buses don't pay AGR points.


----------

